# Cold creek



## salmonsteel97

Hello all. I'm new to this board but am an avid steelheader just not in Ohio. I'm a Michigan guy that is crazy about steelhead and go crazy this time of year. I live in the Detroit metro area around the Huron river, well this is the real issue to why I joined. The Huron is by far the hardest river to catch steelhead in, I like it because it's a challenge but hate it because it feels like it's not even worth it. 
I can't get up north a lot and want to get more then a couple steelhead each year. I see that cold creek is the closest to michigan and I'm going to go there on Saturday. I got all day to land a few steelhead and get my sanity back. If anyone has a report that they like to give me from this thread or through PM. 

A little about me. I'm 16 years of age been steelheading for 5 years. I'm a center pinner and love the style of fishing. I go every weekend and sometimes during the week. Just got my lisence and all I think about is chrome.


----------



## MadMax1

Drive another half hour or so to the Vermilion River, there's a lot more public access. I believe part of Coldcreek is a hatchery


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KTkiff

MadMax1 said:


> Drive another half hour or so to the Vermilion River, there's a lot more public access. I believe part of Coldcreek is a hatchery
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I agree but Vermilion isn't part of Cold Creek. You might even want to drive a little further to the Rocky.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## salmonsteel97

I hear that cold creek was like cheating and there was a lot of fish there. My buddy went to the vermillion and he said it wasn't good. The rocky is just alittle out of reach for me this time.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

by saturday the water will be extremely low and crystal clear, and most likely will be a zoo or circus with the pressure it receives.
I went last saturday, I was there a solid hour before sunrise and there were already 4 guys at the hole. and more coming by daylight.
One guy made a trip up from toledo and was skunked and left b4 noon.
I only caught one fish all morning, a 5.1 lb hen, I saw one dink brown get caught by the other guys and this was all.
Its not been even close to as productive as it was in years past. 
(double digit days are usually the regular in springtime)
The peak of the run at cc is around St-Pattys day.
Regardless this is just my cents. Mike the operator of the trout camp on venice road was my landlord for around 3 -years, I lived right around the corner about 5 minutes away, and he would give me free wooden nickels to park at the camp and fish for free.
Either way its a learning experience and the creek, as your friends told you
can be productive if the timing is right. 
Unfortunately with where cold creek is located, We need a Very Very Very Strong North wind, or a complete blowout to make any real difference in water quality there. 
If you do make the trip and have a hard time finding fish in the short stretch of stream before the waterfall, Don't overlook the train trestle at the mouth & casting cranks into the bay at the mouth.
Good luck


----------



## KTkiff

salmonsteel97 said:


> I hear that cold creek was like cheating and there was a lot of fish there. My buddy went to the vermillion and he said it wasn't good. The rocky is just alittle out of reach for me this time.


Absolutely not the case it is very hit or miss. I would take my chance with a stocked trib any day over cc.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## salmonsteel97

We'll I guess I got to have a backup plan. Fish there for a while then maybe go to vermillion. What's the vermillion like this time of year?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

right now it should be on fire coming down from that last blow out, It fishes best between 100-300 cfs, with it being prime in my opinion between 100 and 200 cfs.
check the RIVERBOSS.com to see realtime flow levels.


----------



## Osmerus

I feel for you SalmonSteel97. I have friends in the Detroit area that love steeli fishing but they gota drive so far to find them. Its to bad the Huron is so altered with all those dams. It would have been a good steeli river. The section through downtown Ypsilanti shows you what the river used to look like befor people screwed it up. Find the time and make it down here you will have fun. The Vermillion, Rocky, Chagrin and Grand is where its at. I always tell my friends up there look at the positive side your at the half way point between all the steeli rivers in Western MI and Ohio.

There is only a very small section of stream you can fish at cold creek. Most of the fish there are small rainbow trout that wash down over the water fall from fenced off private fishing clubs upstream. Above the falls the stream is channelized and very overgrown and its posted no trespassing. If your looking for numbers of steelies this is not the place.

Tight Lines


----------



## Birdie0067

I stopped by Cold Creek yesterday jut to look because I was working in the area. Nothing but big Shad and I mean BIG. The water was very low also. Guys fishing by the falls. I don't know if they were catching because it was too cold to hang around.


----------



## salmonsteel97

I'm rethinking on where to go. I'm not gonna go to cold creek it sounds like a waste of time. If I do go it will be the vermillion. Or I will stay around home and try for them in the Huron.


----------



## Lundfish

Do you fish the huron from a boat? I know guys that get them in that river. If I lived there I would have a boat and I would fish it. 

I don't know what happened to cold creek but it seems low all the time. It's not really the place for a pin. I used to fish it a lot a few years ago but now it seriously seems like it's always 2 feet lower than it was back then. 

I bet you could also make it to the Clinton and fish. I know there's chrome in there also.


----------



## salmonsteel97

Lundfish said:


> Do you fish the huron from a boat? I know guys that get them in that river. If I lived there I would have a boat and I would fish it.
> 
> I don't know what happened to cold creek but it seems low all the time. It's not really the place for a pin. I used to fish it a lot a few years ago but now it seriously seems like it's always 2 feet lower than it was back then.
> 
> I bet you could also make it to the Clinton and fish. I know there's chrome in there also.


I got a boat that I would live to take down the river but the motor has been giving me trouble and I'm pretty sure it's the gas tank i got a new hose for it And it still isn't getting gas. I took it out on an inland lake for a few days and ran great with a full tank but wouldn't get gas when it was 1/4 of a tank. I'd like to get the boat out for some steel but don't want any trouble with it.


----------



## Lundfish

What I would do is get that boat working. I'm sure it's a good fishery from a boat. Cheaper than driving all the way over here.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Davidd

marking thread on cold creek


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

my buddy said he went up to cold creek just before dark and the shad were in very thick. he was just passing by spectating.


----------



## ml1987

does anyone know if CC is frozen over? I'm assuming it is, but I've had friends tell me that it never freezes?


----------



## creekcrawler

Should be flowing at 46 degrees.


----------



## Angler ss

Cold creek is open. I took a drive through there sunday with the wife and kids to look at the ducks,geese and swans. I haven't fished the creek for steelhead in about 10 years.I used to fish off the concrete part of the rail road bridge. The shad are so thick in the creek every winter when you look down into the water from the bridge the water almost looks silver, if you look close you can see the backs of the steelhead they are a olive color. Like others have said there is very limited access to the creek and the fish have seen ever trout/salmon bait out there. When I used to fish the bridge as long as people stayed of the top off the bridge the law didn't bother us but if people got caught crossing from one side to the other you could be fined for trespassing.


----------



## Atwood

I caught a steely and a salmon many years apart while bass fishing the huron way up by Monroeville.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Drove by today while i was in town, wow ive never seen so many shad in my life


----------

